# more fish?



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey all, I have a 65 gallon flat back hexagon with 11 cichlids. 8 yellow tail acei's ranging from 2-7'', a red top hongi at 5'', cobalt blue 8'', and a yellow lab 6''. I was wondering can I add any more fish or leave the tank be? All my levels are where they should be. I won't be adding any(if I can) until I have settled on different gravel and aquascaping. Once I have decided that I will be introducing everyone to a new enviroment so there will be minimal fighting as it will be new to my old fish as well. Any suggestions as to what to put with them if i can add anymore? They are all extremely peaceful and swim together. There are no aggressors in my tank(as of yet, knock on wood). I would like a fish with more color maybe a blueberry? Opinions?


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

How big do blueberries get? But the tank seems like it is "full" but if you could upload a picture it would be easier for me to see your tank lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oscar98 (Mar 24, 2013)

What type of filter or filters do you have? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

What's a blueberry? pic please. If they are peaceful they are young.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a Marineland c-220, the blueberry gets between 4-6 inches
heres the blueberry








heres my tank


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I also wont be adding anything ATM I just had a fish death and I believe it is from columnaris so Ill be treating the tank and keeping an eye on everything for right now. I also will be changing a few things once I know everything is in order. So once I am at the point to change my gravel I'll pick up a fish or two if I can.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So thats another zebra color. I would tend to leave it out as well as the cobalt. They get a bit bigger and meaner than others.


----------



## islandlife7309 (Mar 21, 2013)

I have a cobalt in there. Hes actually not the problem maker. I had a red zebra causing a lot of issues so he went to a pet store along with 13 babies(this guy overstocked the tank like there was no tomorrow). Now my bigger yellowtail is causing a bit of rucus. But im hoping once I'm done building the tunnels it will give the fish more places to hide. I have bigger and smaller tunnels for the different fish in there. My favorite is between the yellow lab and red top hongi. Maybe once the others either die or i get rid of them Ill stick with those two species. It's a shame because I do love the blueberry, beautiful fish. Only time will tell what my tank will be stocked with. Hopefully whatever disease/infection is in my tank will be cured by the beginning of the week without taking my fish with it haha. Thank you guys for all your help and advice. You have been very kind and understanding. I appreciate that! But now i only have 7 yellowtails, the lab, the hongi, the cobalt, and the pleco. All swimming along happily together for the moment.


----------

